# Lighting a Fluval EBI 7.9 gal tank



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi folks, I'm finally getting back into planted tanks after about a 10 year hiatus. I'm starting small, just ordered a Fluval EBI tank, ADA Aquasoil substrate, and Zoomed Nano 10 external canister. The only things left that I need now are lights, rocks, plants and a CO2 setup. 

Lighting is why I'm here. I'm looking for an LED setup that can grow HC or UG. The dimensions of the tank are about 12in x 12in x 14in. I have a few super bright LED under-counter lights that I bought on Amazon that I might try, but I was wondering what my options were for lights specifically marketed for aquariums. Any suggestions that would work well for a high light nanoish tank?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Look at the Finnex Planted Plus clip-on fixtures.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

That was one of the first that I looked at, the Planted Plus clip-on looks ideal. From reviews I've read, it says they'll probably work best for medium light plants. I'm looking to do a carpet of high light plants (HC or UG, maybe some P. helferi) at a depth of 11-13 inches, think I might need two of these? I can't seem to find any info on PAR for this particular light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If your substrate is only 12" from the light, I think that one would work, especially if the carpet is not shaded by other plants.


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

You can't go wrong with a Kessil. I've seen their lights grow the most difficult high light plants available. I'm always touting them as the best fixtures because of how many successful tanks I've seen using them. The less expensive fixtures show high failure rates according to reviews I've read. A kessil will be mine one day, but until then I live vicariously through forum users.

Obviously the Kessils will give you a wide range of spectrum so the visual is spectacular. I dream of Kessils in my sleep....:decision:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh sweet baby jesus those Kessil lights are expensive. This setup is probably gonna end up running me around $375-400 once all is said and done. I definitely couldn't justify a light that cost more than the tank, top, filter, substrate, rocks, plants, shrimp, and the CO2 setup.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for raising the dead! Just wonder how the light turned out? Am exploring options for lighting my old Ebi, preferably high light...


----------

